# Windows 8 Boot Error



## shields16 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi,

Hope someone can assist me with my issue.

I have a Pre-installed Windows 8 laptop, however after a week of being away, I have come back to find my Laptop presenting me with the following message when I attempt to boot it up.

"RECOVERY

Your PC needs to be repaired

A required device isn't connected or can't be accessed.

Error Code: 0xc000000f

You'll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media (like a disc or USB device), contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer.

Press Enter to Try Again
Press F8 for Startup Settings
Press ESC for UEFI Firmware Settings."

When I press Enter to try again, I get the following ...

"RECOVERY

Your PC needs to be repaired.

The Operating System could not be repaired because the system registry file is missing or needs repaired.

File: \Windows\System32\Config\system
Error Code: 0xc000014c

... [same as above]"

Can anyone guide me on how to solve this?

Thanks.

P.S. It is an Asus K55A laptop.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You might try this: [Solved] Error Code 0xc000000f Windows 8: A Required device isn’t connected or can’t be accessed


----------

